# Have u all seen this yet?



## Lady89 (Feb 22, 2014)

It is a self-collecting bee hive 

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/flow-hive-honey-on-tap-directly-from-your-beehive


----------



## jedoud (Jan 21, 2015)

Seen it and talked with the developers. Just waiting on the spring harvest (sale) to come in, so I can purchase two supers. We have some wild bees in the area, so I am going to try to capture two swarms this year and see how that goes.

From what I have discussed with the developers, this will work well with the wild bees as they will not be as disturbed as they would be with traditional hives. I will of course have some trad hives ready in case this does not work. Bees are not easy to keep up here, many of the keepers actually take them inside for winter. There are a couple of bee services around here too that place hives for pollination, think they have to replace their hives often, and this would not work for them, they are not interested in honey.

Looks good, and they say it works well, but I will have to see when I use them this year.


----------

